# For the apache experts...

## pappy_mcfae

Those of you who have visited my site know that I use some custom icons for the seeds, folders, and the back arrow in the "ftp-ish" section of the site. I change the files in /usr/share/apache2/icons to achieve the look. 

Is there a way to put those icons somewhere where the next update of apache isn't going to nuke them? Further, can I add them to my failover site so it also has the custom graphics? Presumably, one question should answer the other, but I want to be absolutely sure. I want to keep the look of the site consistent between the standard server here, and the failover in Scotland. I've worked hard with jason to keep the look consistent. If it's possible to extend the look to the failover, without redoing the admin's standard setup, I'd really like to do that.

Cheers,

Pappy

----------

## Ant P.

I haven't used Apache in years so this is a best guess if anything...

There should be a line starting with "Alias /icons" in the default config pointing to the /usr/share folder. You can change that to any (local) path and put the icons there instead, then you'll only have to worry about etc-update.

For the two servers thing, the best thing to do is just repeat the process on that server. You could use mod_rewrite to set up a redirect so you can have the icons only on one server, but that's far more trouble than it's worth.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Yeah...I'm looking for quick and fast/down and dirty. I get the feeling there should be a way to make that happen. I could try reading the docs, but I have a feeling this is an undocumented thing. I could be wrong, though. That's why I put this out to apache experts.

Cheers,

Pappy

----------

## pdr

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_autoindex.html#addicon

The thing is, this is not somehow served in-line by Apache; it is serving up a regular HTML file and it has <img...> elements for those icons. The AddIcon directive is set to defaults in /etc/apache2/modules.d/00_mod_autoindex.conf and that is what Apache puts into the <img..> elements - but you can put in AddIcon to your apache config to override them.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

That's what I was hoping to hear. I'll have to take a look at the article you sent and see where that takes me.

Cheers,

Pappy

----------

